# ACPI problem with kernel 2.6.1 [Solved]

## Kesereti

Almost everything works perfectly on my Gateway M350 laptop (Intel 82850 chipset), except for the battery status...for some reason, ACPI insists that I have no battery connected, even though I surely do (what *else* does it run off of when I unplug the AC adapter? =P)...the module will load nicely, and /proc/acpi/battery is created whether it's loaded as a module or built into the kernel...just nothing underneath it =\  Has anyone seen this sort of behavior before?  Thanks!

Edit:  This patch applies cleanly to the 2.6 kernel tree and fixes ECDT functionality for those systems that do not have a valid ECDT in the BIOS, such as my Gateway laptop (and all Gateway laptops, it seems) ... patch, recompile, reboot, and bam -- I get battery status =)Last edited by Kesereti on Mon Jan 19, 2004 6:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gwion

yes, same for me here, but it worked with some of the 2.6 beta kernels...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jetblack

Sounds vaguely familiar  :Smile: 

For my Gateway 200X, the problem was with the Embedded Control. Applying this patch fixed it up, but unfortunately it only works for the 2.4.x kernels. If I can get (or -hehe- cobble together) a version that works with 2.6.x, I'll post it. Did this work either of you on 2.4?

Could you post your dmesg output?

[EDIT]If you'd like to follow the bug that led up to that patch, it's here

----------

## gwion

i did not use a 2.4 kernel on my laptop but as i said it worked with the 2.6-test10 (it was test10 or 11 i think) without any problems...

heres my dmesg output:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b$ dmesg
> 
>  2 processors activated (12140.54 BogoMIPS).
> 
> cpu_sibling_map[0] = 1
> ...

 

hope this clarifies things for you...

cheers,

gwion

----------

## jetblack

Thanks.

It looks like you've got a different problem than I had. My battery wasn't even recognized, and I got a bunch of errors when the system tried to initialize it. Yours is definitely recognized, but you say that there is nothing under /proc/acpi/battery? That's odd. Do you still have the 2.6.0-test10 or 11 kernel lying around? Maybe comparing dmesg between the two would point to something? I'm not sure right now.

----------

## Deepu Sudhakar

I was getting this problem with the 2.6.1 RCs, and I still have it 2.6.1-mm1. The battery status is not being shown. This leads to problems when it comes to taking my laptop off AC power (it thinks that there's zero battery charge and reboots).

----------

## gwion

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> Thanks.
> 
> It looks like you've got a different problem than I had. My battery wasn't even recognized, and I got a bunch of errors when the system tried to initialize it. Yours is definitely recognized, but you say that there is nothing under /proc/acpi/battery? That's odd. Do you still have the 2.6.0-test10 or 11 kernel lying around? Maybe comparing dmesg between the two would point to something? I'm not sure right now.

 

nio, i don't have that kernel lying around. i got the laptop, installed, everything great, then the monitor broke and i had to send it in for replacement. when i got it back, 2.6 was stable... 

cheers

gwion

----------

## federico

Same problem!! With the 2.6.0-gentoo-r1 kernel everything works with ACPI but with the 2.6.1 series battery no longer works. I tried to compile it also as amodule but nothing change. 

altair root # cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state 

present:                 yes

ERROR: Unable to read battery status

altair root # 

But with the 2.6.0 kernel it works !!!

So.. why?

Fede

----------

## Deepu Sudhakar

There's a new MM patch. I'm hoping that it includes a fix. I'm just waiting for the ebuild to be made, and I'll be upgrading. I'll post status then.

----------

## gwion

 *Deepu Sudhakar wrote:*   

> There's a new MM patch. I'm hoping that it includes a fix. I'm just waiting for the ebuild to be made, and I'll be upgrading. I'll post status then.

 

yes please   :Very Happy:  hope this cleans things up a bit

----------

## Kesereti

See, the difference between that dmesg output and my own is that the battery slot is actually being detected there...mine doesn't even mention that at all -- it's as if I have no battery at all, and no place to put one =P  Here's my dmesg output; I should also mention that I'm running 2.6.1-love1, which already has the mm patch added to it =)

```

root@kinkakuji dan # dmesg | more

Linux version 2.6.1-love1 (root@shibuya) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #6 Sat Jan 10 03:31:43 PST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ce000 - 00000000000d0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f6e0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f6e0000 - 000000001f6ec000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f6ec000 - 000000001f700000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f700000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffffc00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

502MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f6710

hm, page 000f6000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f7000 reserved twice.

hm, page 0009f000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000a0000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 128736  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 124640 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 GATEWA                                    ) @ 0x000f66d0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 GATEWA M350WVN  0x20030926  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1f6e6891

ACPI: FADT (v001 GATEWA M350WVN  0x20030926 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x1f6ebe6a

ACPI: BOOT (v001 GATEWA M350WVN  0x20030926  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1f6ebfd8

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  MONTARA  0x20030926 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x1f6ebf7e

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL  CPU0CST  0x00000001 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x1f6e6ada

ACPI: SSDT (v001  INTEL  EISTRef 0x00002000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x1f6e68c9

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GATEWA M350WVN  0x20030926 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 1

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, IRQ 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI BALANCE SET

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICsUsing ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Building zonelist for node : 0

current: c03aaa60

current->thread_info: c042e000

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 2656.468 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 505436k/514944k available (2339k kernel code, 8748k reserved, 909k data, 152k init, 0k highmem)

zapping low mappings.

Calibrating delay loop... 5242.88 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 13k freed

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512KCPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 2.66GHz stepping 09

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 1-0, 1-16, 1-17, 1-18, 1-19, 1-20, 1-21, 1-22, 1-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2654.0883 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 132.0744 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9b2, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-9 -> 0x71 -> IRQ 9 Mode:1 Active:0)

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._INI] (Node df660bc0), AE_NOT_EXIST

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT0._STA] (Node df660e00), AE_NOT_EXIST

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [H_EC] (gpe 29)

ACPI: Power Resource [CFAN] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [CFN2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [CFN3] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-16 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:02[A] -> 1-16 -> IRQ 16

Pin 1-16 already programmed

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-19 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[B] -> 1-19 -> IRQ 19

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-18 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[C] -> 1-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-23 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[D] -> 1-23 -> IRQ 23

Pin 1-18 already programmed

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-17 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-20 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:02:08[A] -> 1-20 -> IRQ 20

Pin 1-17 already programmed

Pin 1-18 already programmed

Pin 1-20 already programmed

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-21 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:02:03[B] -> 1-21 -> IRQ 21

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #1 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #1......

.... register #00: 01000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 01

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... register #03: 00000001

.......     : Boot DT    : 1

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 14 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 15 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9-> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xe0011000, size 8000k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

SBF: Simple Boot Flag extension found and enabled.

SBF: Setting boot flags 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (on)

ACPI: Fan [FAN2] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN3] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (22 C)

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 13355 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 118x40

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 430M

agpgart: Detected 8060K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000

mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x400000

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0: Intel i852GM/i855GM GMCH

mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x400000

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 1: Intel i852GM/i855GM GMCH

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.12_dev

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2003 Intel Corporation

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xe0206000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:E0:B8:67:7F:F2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1818-0x181f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N040ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: Slimtype COMBO LSC-24082K, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/1740KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

cdrom: : unknown mrw mode page

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ohci1394: $Rev: 1087 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[e0207000-e02077ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 118x40

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:01.0 [107b:0403]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 17

Socket status: 30000006

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem e0877000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e0b804030092cd]

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 28

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> four buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.1 (Tue Dec 30 10:04:14 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 3, assigned address 2

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49339 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xe0100c00, irq 17

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

Adding 257000k swap on /dev/hda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

mtrr: base(0xe8000000) is not aligned on a size(0x180000) boundary

mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x400000

ndiswrapper version 0.4 loaded

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:4b:1e:a2:f8

```

Note that even though ACPI does not detect any battery slots, it still creates /proc/acpi/battery ... strange =\

I did, however, just note the following lines in that:

```

ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._INI] (Node df660bc0), AE_NOT_EXIST

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT0._STA] (Node df660e00), AE_NOT_EXIST

```

Well, it's something to start with, anyway...time to google this AE_NOT_EXIST error =P

----------

## Kesereti

Well, looking at other posts and whatnot, I've managed to de-compile and check the DSDT for this machine..the section for the battery control (BAT0) is in there, and it re-compiles cleanly...strange...it's also strange in that most people who have this problem also seem to have a problem with the AC adapter and thermal control, and both of those work just fine for me =\

Edit: Going to attempt to manually apply the fake ECDT patch to 2.6.1-love1, we'll see how it goes ^_^

----------

## Deepu Sudhakar

Nope, the mm2 upgrade did not fix it for me. I'm staying away from the 2.6.1 release because my mouse is now starting to act up.

----------

## tassilo80

Hi,

ich hab seit dem 2.6.1 ein ähnliches Problem. Meine Anzeige ist wie folgt:

```

heimdall@inspiron heimdall $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state 

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          unknown

present rate:            0 mA

remaining capacity:      0 mAh

present voltage:         0 mV

```

Mit allen 2.6.0ern, auch den tests, habe ich auch die verbleibende Ladung und den Ladestatus angezeigt bekommen.

Naja, mal abwarten.

Tassilo

----------

## Kesereti

Hrm...been a while since my German classes...let me see if I can remember and translate decently (my apologies if I butcher the language, English isn't my first language either so it's kinda weird to be translating between two languages that aren't native for me ^_^):

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab seit dem 2.6.1 ein ähnliches Problem. Meine Anzeige ist wie folgt:

 

"I"ve had a similar problem since 2.6.1.  Here's my info:"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> heimdall@inspiron heimdall $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
> ...

 

"With all the 2.6.0 kernels, including the test series, I got the remaining charge and load information."

(again, my apologies if I butchered that...just trying to help for those who don't speak the old Deutsch =P)

----------

## tassilo80

Oh, I thought I was in the German forum!

Thanks for the translation. Zero mistakes: A+

Tassilo

----------

## Kesereti

Wow...I studied German in high school and college, but...I never really used it so I forgot a lot...or maybe less than I thought =)

----------

## kitano

yo, tassilo80, what inspiron are you using?

 i got the same problem, but using 2.6.0-mm1 didn't solve it, now trying 2.6.0-gentoo and hope the best.

did you run acpi with 2.6.0-mm1 successfully?

greets,

kitano

----------

## jetblack

Just got this from bugzilla:

http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1860

 *Len Brown wrote:*   

> re: battery working on 2.4 and not on 2.6
> 
> 2.6 has older ACPI than 2.4 right now.
> 
> Please update 2.6 with the latest ACPI and let me know if that helps:
> ...

 (emphasis mine)

I think that that would explain what everyone is seeing.

Hrm, actually, this bug might have been opened by someone on this thread. Sorry if I'm stepping on someone's toes.  :Smile: 

----------

## Deepu Sudhakar

This is good news...I tried the gentoo-sourcecs and that didn't fix it for me.

I guess it's time to wait for the mm3 ebuild.

----------

## chefakito

I had the same problem with the 2.6.x-mmx series with ACPI and my Inspiron 8500 as tassilo80.

In the end in order workaround it, I reversed:

acpi-20031202-fix.patch

acpi-20031202.patch

That seemed to clear up the problem for me.

I submitted the bug to bugs.gentoo.org, and hopefully they passed on the bug up to who ever deals with the acpi stuff.  :Smile: 

----------

## trapperjohn

Now THAT explains it ... I've googled around and I think I've read EVERY page out there about Inspiron 8600 and Linux and EVERYONE could read their battery status. Grr .. hope they will fix this soon.

----------

## kitano

2.6.0-gentoo works for the battery status.

still S-modes do not work properly...

this is for dell inspiron 4000.

----------

## fredtheflyingfrog

Unfortunately, 2.6.1-mm3 doesn't seem to solve the problem.   I've got an Inspiron 8000 with two fully charged batteries, and it recognizes them, but does the same thing - it says that they are present, but all of their properties are 0.

----------

## kitano

yepp, so we gotta wait.

if somebody finds a new kernel which gives support, please post. i won't try each of the releases, takes to much time on my inspiron 4000 w 700MHz.

btw, patching the kernel myself w latest acpi-patches should solve the problem, right?

can i patch the gentoo-patched-sources? or does this end in a mess?

kitano

----------

## jetblack

Kesereti, and others with the "no battery" problem.

The patch associated with this bug restored my battery and ac adapter under 2.6.0 and 2.6.1. I don't know if it will help the "no capacity" problem, but it did fix my "no battery" issue (and the capacity does show up, but my capacity issues were caused by my DSDT).

[EDIT]I just noticed that my system fan doesn't seem to be turning on after applying this patch. I never exceed the active cooling point by very much (1-2 C at most), so that might not be too bad, but I thought I'd mention it. I'm looking into it.[/EDIT]

[EDIT AGAIN]Ok, I lied. It is coming on, just not as frequently or as loudly as before. My system is set to go to active cooling at 65 C. An mplayer compile topped out for me around 68, and there was definite exhaust, just not as dramatic. I had to put my ear up to the case to hear the fan. After the compile, the whirring of the fan ceased. So, it is working.[/EDIT AGAIN]

Might be worth a shot.

----------

## Kesereti

Just thought I'd direct people who are having problems similar to mine to the edit of my first post -- there's a link there with a patch against the 2.6 kernel series that should fix any problems related to ECDT tables missing from the BIOS (all Gateway laptops and various other systems) =)

----------

## chefakito

I tried the patch -- I still have issues with reading battery status on my Dell Inspiron 8500  (BIOS A05). unpatching the ACPI updates from mm sources seems to be the ticket for me -- hopefully the ACPI guys can get this problem fixed!

----------

## Borgond

Hi there, 

I am using mm-sources-r4 and still (after patching with the patch from above) got some issues with my battery state. (i got a Toshiba Satellite 3000-100)

My Battery state shows power at 51% every time. Charging and decharging is not recognized. Ant strangely a second battery (that I don't possess) is shown.

```

bash-2.05b$ dmesg | grep ACPI

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fef0000 - 000000000feff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000feff000 - 000000000ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSCPL                                    ) @ 0x000f7090

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSCPL   RSDT   0x06040001  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x0fefa034

ACPI: FADT (v001 TOSCPL 888M1    0x06040001 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x0fefef64

ACPI: BOOT (v001 TOSCPL $SBFTBL$ 0x06040001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x0fefefd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSCPL 888M1    0x06040001 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
```

has anybody an idea what could help in this case?

thnx in advance!

so long, 

   Borgond

----------

